# Home Remedies



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Please post home rememdies here that you or someone you know has used and are known to work. Any new ideas should be put in a separate thread.

Sore Mouth - old farmer told us to use WD-40. It was gone in a few days.


----------



## Scott (Oct 8, 2007)

Lice - spray ACV (apple cider vinegar) on the goat and rub in.

UC Prevention - add ACV to water. I try to keep a bucket with one cup ACV in five gallon of water available to the goats.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

*Not just for goats!!! Can use on dogs, goats, horses...*

Peppermint Oil...good for breathing problems as well as stomach problems
For breathing issues simply place a drop just below the animal's nose; the oil will help clear congestion and help him breath easier. Works on Allergies, can help an animal breathe better while recovering from pneumonia, will help clear up minor colds, and can help animals with asthma breath easier. 
For stomach issues, simply place a few drops (more for horses and larger dogs, and goats) every 4-6 hours in the animal's mouth. Helps clear up diarrhea, and vomiting, and can help ease general stomach pain (bloat, colic...).

(it's late, so I will have to add more later... )


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Vicks Vapor rub - rub a little under the goats nose if it has phemonia or a cold. Helps them breathe a lot easier.

Baby goats who get into something poisenous. If you don't have activated charcoal...or if they are too young for that (under two months) warm some milk to boiling on the stove put a bag of green tea in it like you would for a cup of tea for yourself (only in the mik) 1 tsp ground ginger 1 tbs baking soda. Mix well and cool quickly. Heat to baby bottle warmth. You can put some molasses to hide the yucky flavor. they hate it but it works great for absorbing the poisens. It has saved babies here a couple of times! my $700 buck kid got out (he learned how to open the gate) and got into rhodies boy was i terrified. but he lived!

racking my brain for more....


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

*blackberry leaves*

Blackberry leaves are great for all sorts of tummy problems!!! Let goats eat them freely when ever they are experiencing diarrhea, or other minor tummy ache...

Ginger...another great remedy for stomach problems; mix some in a bit of feed or yogurt to help relieve problems related to stress from moving, showing, or illness. Give to help relieve diarrhea, bloat, or colic. Not just good for goats either; use for all your pets!

Peppermint, Spearmint, Juniper...when rubbed on joints, can help relieve arthritus pain, and help draw out infections. Don't rub right on wounds however; rub around wound sites. The more you massage, the more you generate the healing properties! Use on Udders too, to help relieve mastitis!!! Rub on freely 2-4 times a day; again, massaging is key to getting the healing properties to release! Use on your own achey joints too; as well as your other pets!

Flour...in the pinch blood stopper!!! Use generously as necessary to stop bleeding. Wrap wounds, or horns if necessary, with non stick gauze pads as well. With large wounds, or wounds that are bleeding profusely, Always seek veterinarian advice if bleeding doesn't stop on it's own or with a little help in a matter of 15 minutes.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

raspberry leaves, will help stimulate contractions. Give to a doe that has a retained placents.


----------



## sunshineandtulip (Nov 6, 2007)

Lavender, tea tree oil and and cocoa butter mixed together is a good udder balm. Lavender and tea tree oils are naturally antibacterial and antifungal. Cocoa butter is a good skin conditioner. Doesnt hurt babies when they get a mouthful after you milk either. I also put tea tree and lavender oil in my udder wash with a little dawn dish soap.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

pumkin seeds, garlic, and pine needles are natural wormers. There are many more but I can't find my papers.

wet tea bags held on a pink eye infection for twenty minutes at a time will help.

Screw worm spray helps with pink eye, but I have noticed if it is a continueing problem, this will eventually not be as effective.

Vitamin C- natural anti histamine, immune system booster. 1 g (1,000 mg) given once a month is well worth the effort. I give it through sryinge mixed with water. I give it every two weeks and when I started seen HUGE decrease in the sniffles when rainy weather hit.

ACV- if you are butchering any type of meat, put apple cider vinegar in the water 30 days before butchering. Makes the meat tender.

Baking Soda- relieved bloat. Rub the belly or bounce the goat.


----------



## keebausch (Feb 14, 2009)

Is there any good books that you would recommend for natural home remedies for goats? I would like to get into herbal care.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

homemade "kaopectate"

Ok I am not sure about this one so I thought I would ask you all about it, have you ever used this method or heard of it before?

Simple diarrhea, from too much milk, can be stopped by giving them a homemade "kaopectate" mixture as follows: In a 1 quart mason jar, fill half way with water, then add 8 heaping tablespoons of clumping cat litter (just plain bentonite clay), 1 teaspoon of pectin and mix with a hand-held high speed mixer. This is the same as the old time kapoectate which you can't buy anymore.

I found it at this site, not even sure how I landed on the site, LOL gotta love GOOGLE 
http://kunicranch.com/


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm really not sure about that kaopectate, I would think that bentonite clay would be to 'clogging' for their intestines. Sorry, I'm not sure :shrug: 

eucalyptus essential oil and lavender essential oil mixed with a little olive oil really works for lice.


----------



## jaymerose (Oct 5, 2007)

I just dealt with sore mouth. What worked really well for me was to use the original listerine in a spray bottle and spray it on any area that has the sore mouth and once dry put triple antibiotic ointment on it twice a day. I did this and the kids seemed to be almost completely healed within a week.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Vitamin C helps with mastitis. Childrens benadryl will help with hives. Just hide the pill in a marshmallow. Tea tree oil helps on small cuts and abrasions. 
beth


----------



## Shantarskiye (Apr 15, 2009)

Olive oil, lavender oil and peppermint oil mixed together and massaged on the udder well twice to three times a day for mastitis.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Give lots of eucalyptus leaves to milkers with subclinical mastitis or udder congestion...they love them and it really helps.


----------



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

This stuff my family personally uses and we use it on our animals =)

Here are a few common things and if you have any questions for something I don't list feel free to ask =)

for fungal skin infections like ringworm - I use garlic powder and mix it into a thick paste with a few drops of neem oil, clove oil, or tea tree oil and apply a few times a day until it's gone. I also sometimes make an infusion of neem leaf, holy basil, garlic powder and a few drops tea tree oil. shake it up and spray that on it every few hours.

for things like lice, fleas, and ticks - I use 1 tablespoon neem leaf, 1 teaspoon rosemary leaf, and 1 tablespoon quassia bark and make a strong tea in and 1/2 cup vinegar and 1/2 cup water and add 5 drops of tea tree oil. shake it up, Spray it on and rub it in.

for pink eye and/or conjunctivitis - I make a very well strained tea of 1 teaspoon eyebright, 1/2 teaspoon goldenseal, and 1 teaspoon neem leaf and flush the eye 2-3times a day. And I use raw graded potato pulp as a poultice on there a few time through out the day as well. 


for internal parasites - I feed a powder mix of
1 part thyme leaf powder
3/4 part garlic powder
1/2 part neem leaf powder
1/2 part holy basil (tulsi)
1/4 part astragalus root powder
1/4 part echinacea purpurea herb powder
1/4 part damiana leaf powder
1/4 part fennel seed powder
1/4 part nettle leaf powder
1/4 part raw carb powder

mix it all up and add to grain rations or make a drench with water. 1/2 teaspoon for goats under 50 lbs and then 1/2 teaspoon per 50 lbs up to 150lbs and then I stay at 3 teaspoons no matter the goats weight.
note- I just changed my recipe a little. I took out mugwort and added more garlic and added nettle. But it should work just the same if not a little better.
This is to treat the worms, boost the immune system, help with milk production, and strengthen the reproductive organs all in one.


for diarrhea - I use chopped black berry root, peppermint leaves, lemon peel and Psyllium seeds add just feed it straight the goats lol cinnamon helps too =) And believe it or not coconut macaroon cookies work wonders for treating diarrhea as welland the goats think they are getting super awesome treat.


for a cold - I drench with a tea made from 1 teaspoon echinacea purpurea herb, 1 chunk ginger rhizome, 1 teaspoon eyebright, cayenne (just a pinch), 1 teaspoon yerba santa herb, and 2 teaspoons lemon balm herb in 4 cups water. I bring it to a boil and then simmer it for 10 to 15 mins with a lid on and then I give it to them just a tiny bit worm.


for coughs - 
dry and/or wet mucus coughs: I use 1 tablespoon licorice root, 1 tablespoon thyme leaf, 1 teaspoon wild cherry bark , 1 teaspoon elecampane herb and 1/2 teaspoon garlic and make a tea with 4 cups water. I have eucalyptus trees here so I also tend to feed those leaves and my goats love it.

OK I think thats enough for now :greengrin:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Starting to bloat- 1 tsp of dishsoap, tie a stick in their moust (so it keeps the mouth comfortably open) and hose down with cold water. I had a cow once that had cronic bloat and worked everytime, and had a kid start bloating and worked on him too


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Had a friend tell me to use chewing tobacco to get rid of worms she swears by it. I plan on giving it a try and use it with my safeguard goat wormer


----------



## Jenniferdougherty (Aug 23, 2014)

Looking to plant a garden for my pygmies. Any helpful or " healing" recommendations?
Thank you


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

For scours in goats, dogs, humans etc, mix psyllium with water and give was a drench or add the dry psyllium to their grain. The psyllium absorbs the extra moisture in the intestines and hardens the poo. It also helps move any poisons and such out of the digestive tract.

It also works to make them poo if they are constipated.

You can use Metamucil (or the generic version), buy psyllium in a tack shop (made for horses to prevent sand colic) or health food store. Youc an even grow it yourself. Psyllium comes from the plantain plant. Let the seeds dry out, harvest and grind the dry seeds them and save to use when needed.


----------



## Jewel52 (May 9, 2016)

My lamancha goat got diarrhea from eating grass alfalfa. I now only give regular alfalfa. To clear up the diarrhea I give pet pectillin 3 tablespoons at one time did it once a day for three days and diarrhea cleared up goat doing excellent. Don't use the cheap stuff. I get the pet pectillin by lambert Kay cost 10.00 a bottle. For 4 FL Oz. says for dogs and cats. Works great on goats.


----------

